

Police Could Soon Control Stolen Cars Using Text Messages - vaksel
http://www.money.co.uk/article/1002616-police-could-soon-control-stolen-cars-using-text-message.htm

======
lovemorgul
Policemen are the most trust-able people on the planet with the tools they are
issued, I can hardly see how any bad can come of this.

------
digitalfever
Can we count on the police to not send such text messages to the wrong
address, stopping random cars unrelated to their chase?

